# Convention Invitation



## NHNHC (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for Welcoming me aboard. I'm Mike Bruner, President of the National Halloween & National Haunters Convention.

I wanted to take a minute and invite everyone to this years convention. Check out all the details at National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions

Thanks and hope to see many of you there.


----------

